# sick betta weird growth in tank, please help!



## gchiado924 (Aug 16, 2014)

(I posted this this already in the freshwater sick fish / algae section so I apologize in advance if I'm not supposed to post twice.. I'm just worried!!)

Hello, about two days ago I noticed a weird like mucous growth in the tank it was not there in the morning and was in the evening. I took it out immediately with a water vacuum and noticed a putrid smell. Afterwards the aquarium didn't smell and it hasn't shown back up. Today I noticed a part of my bettas tail missing its red around the edge, he has been breathing heavily and a bit lethargic the past few days up until today when he's been swimming a lot more. I've added some aquarium salt. 

My pH is at 7.6 ammonia 0 nitrite 0 nitrate just a bit above 0 . I've added a new betta to the other half about 1.5 weeks ago and added two nerite snails to one half and one mystery to the side with the sick betta. Im very concerned and don't know what I can do. 

I bought some methylene blue and thought I should do a dip but haven't yet,I figured I'd come and ask here first off. 

Thanks so much for your help in advance!

:betta:


----------



## freshwater77 (May 24, 2011)

I'm sorry your betta is ill! Looks like a fungus my old betta had picked up. Try API's Pimafix in addition to your aquarium salt. It's an antifungal made from natural ingredients and can help his fins out, too. 

Also, make sure your plants and decorations are smooth enough around the edges that pantyhose won't snag on them (sometimes even a nail file will do the trick to soften rough pieces of plastic decoration). This will prevent your betta from exacerbating his fin irritation. 

If your tank partitions share water, put your fish in separate tanks if at all possible. Fungal infections can spread quickly. Best of luck to you!!


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

dont use any medication that ends in -fix. Those products damage the labyrinthe organ of bettas. Methylene blue is perfectly fine to use on fungus, in fact its better. That fungus in your tank was probably from uneaten food that was left in the tank, and your fish may also have developed fungus or tail rot. Again, methylene blue is fine for treating it. 1, just clean your tank more often to prevent fin rot. 2, remove uneaten food immediately to prevent that fungus episode in the tank.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Most likely fin rot from whatever was on the bottom of the tank. Clean warm water is best for this. What is the tank size? I didn't see it listed..


----------

